# Getting frustrated with cubika, what to upgrade to...?



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

So I have managed to get to the stage of getting a decent shot out of my Gaggia Cubika. It is a little lacking when it comes to maintaining shot temp when brewing but this I could get over. The big thing for me is that I really like my latte/cappuchino and the steam wand takes an age to heat the milk, and if i want to heat more that one mugs worth I have to stop it half way through, refill the machine with water and wait for it to come to pressure. Its incredibly tedious.

So I am going to end up buying a better machine. What I am wondering is if my problem is inherent to any small coffe machine due to the size of the machine and how much water it can heat...

If I buy a Gaggia classic for example am I going to be able to heat a couple of mugs worth of coffee without wasting my entire morning?

If you guys could help me better understand what direction to go in with this I would be most grateful


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

I have never used a Gaggia, so can't comment. However, I have been through the same type of evolutionary process via the Silvia and finally bit the bullet and opted for something that would produce the drinks I want with minimum fuss. My advice, if you prefer espresso-based milk drinks, is to get a double boiler or HX machine. I know some people will gasp and say that it is a big outlay, but it has it's pros. In the last 4 years that I have had my Giotto I have never had to experiment with numerous different ways of making a shot or steaming milk. It just works. I have no reservations when I need to serve 4 cappuccinos, as I can be steaming the milk while pulling the shots - no problem.

When you consider the money and the time that gets wasted (generally) in arriving at the better machine - all those mediocre shots and bubbly milk drinks







- why not just save up for something that will last a lot longer and give you the service you are looking for without all the hassle.

There are quite a few good machines out there that are real workhorses - Rocket, Expobar, Isomac to name a few.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I've used two of those tiny boiler home "machines", they do lack the needed steam pressure to do anything worthy of the steam wand actually being there. Initially they seem to pack the punch, then within seconds the steam is gone.

So yes, the bigger HX machines, double boiler and lever machines are awesome. Basically mini versions of what you see barista's in coffee shops using.

I have a lever machine with a 3 litre boiler - enough to pull a shot, steam a 20oz jug of milk and pull water for an Americano all at once. But lever's have a different skill to pulling shots.

But whichever way, don't do what I did, get a machine that can do the trick! But don't forget that burr grinder ...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.

I would like to avoid a massive machine in my kitchen, but it is something I would consider if it were to get me the right coffee 

Could you point me in the direction of some of the machines your talking about, what sort of budget we talking about? And is it possible to pick them up second hand?

Thanks


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Have a look at Bella Barista's website..then take a look at your bank balance...then take another look at Bella Barista's website : )


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

As above. Great place to start. Generally speaking I wouldn't imagine prosumer machines appear in the 2nd hand market very often.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

0_0

Don't think I'll be making this kinda upgrade for a while...

I had been looking at this one after what you guys said

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/457/fracino-piccino-dual-brass-boiler-espresso-machine

It would take me a while so save up for even this, but I think it looks like a good machine for the price, and dual boilers to solve my woes


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

To be honest, you couldn't go too far wrong with a Silvia, She may not be as flashy as an Izzo or a Rocket but damn she can pull a shot, you do have to wait a minute for steam but she has more than enough power and quantity for my needs, she'll do a 12oz pitcher of top quality microfoam in about 10/15 seconds. At £435 from Hasbean, you won't get better machine for even quite alot more money. I love my Silvia anyway and I'm in no hurry to upgrade, ask most Silvia owners and they will say the same thing.

Rancilio use the same kit on the Silvia as they do on their commercial machines with regard to things like group head and portafilter assembly, so you are basically getting commercial quality hardware in an affordable home sized machine, plus there aren't many machines with such an array of aftermarket goodies and gadgets available!

I understand that it is a very personal matter selecting the right equipment for oneself, so please only take my Rancilio orientated enthusiasm as seriously as you care to


----------



## dougl (Jan 13, 2012)

You definitely need either a double boiler machine like the Piccino or a HX like the Cherub. Look up myespresso's customer service record elsewhere. There were a few Fracino machines on ebay about a month ago. The Sylvia has a single boiler and will perhaps give you similar issues to your Gaggia.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a Silvia, my mate has the Piccino, shot wise they both produce excellent espresso, The Piccino does have the edge on steaming due the dual boiler and no waiting but is no faster at actually steaming the milk. Would we be happy with each other machines YES.

If I was buying now, the Piccino would probably be my choice or perhaps the Nuova Simonelli Oscar as the Silvia is relatively more expensive than when I got mine so the price difference is not so great and the Piccino was not around and the Oscar had a flawed design issue which has now been resolved.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd vote on the Oscar too unless you can afford a Rocket or Expobar.

You won't get better value shot quality and steam power under £700 (Fracino Cherub) imo.

The Oscar has the exact same thermosyphonic group head as the Nuovo Simonelli Musica (costs around £1,100),

giving excellent thermal stability.

They have updated the pressure stat (the bit that was going wrong) and the plastic casing is now textured to look nicer









Here it is for £562. Highly rated seller also

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nuova-Simonelli-Espresso-Oscar-red/dp/B004S76LD6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1329645258&sr=8-2


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

There really is some great info in this thread, so thanks guys. At the moment I am leaning toward the Piccino for its dual boilers and decent price. But for the price you can pick up a second hand commercial single head machine, but these seem to require plumbing in which is a bad thing.

Either way its going to be the best part of 6months before I can save up for such a thing, but this thread has been a great start point of information.


----------

